# New on the board



## crudadillamonkey (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm 36 years old. I've been a voyeur on these boards for several years now. Figure it's time to sign up. I did one legit cycle in my 20's with great results. Did a dbol only cycle last summer (not on purpose. My test was bunk). Great gains initially, then lost almost all as soon as I dried out. 
Going to start a cycle on the new year (as long as z comes through with my order). Im thinking a low dose cycle like this.
200mg deca e6d , wks 1-8
250mg test E e3d, wks 1-10
40 mg Dbol ed, wks 1-4
Clomid and nolva pct
I know the dbol is a comparatively high dose. But what the heck, all my blood work was within normal limits right after my last time using Dbol.
BTW. 6 ft. 205 lbs. 18% BF. (I'll bring that down before I cycle)
What do you guys think?
Hope I didn't screw up by posting all this in my intro.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*crudadillamonkey* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## AnnabelleR (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
I hope you will enjoy our company here and will get some useful tips and infomration for yourself..
Best Regards,
Ali.


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Dec 8, 2010)

Copy. I'll put it in the right forum


----------



## bishop7262 (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to aboard!!!


----------



## HavocReign (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome. Here's to hoping you become a monster!


----------

